# Devils Lake Pigs



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

[siteimg]6372[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6373[/siteimg]

These are from earlier in January when it was really cold up there. This is a buddy of mine and he is getting this one mounted.

Nice pigs found in 45' of water when it was 20+ BELOW zero.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry, messed up the site image thing the first time. Here are the pictures.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

those are some nice fish.... Good Job Buddy :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice ones, how long was that one he is getting mounted???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I also like the fact how nearly every perch is fatter than the walleye. Great to hear people are "gettin' into 'em" again.

Nice catch Rude!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

i didn't even notice the Eye until you said something. Wow wish I had perch like that around here! Do the perch on Devils have the little worms in them?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The worms come later from what I have seen. These were nice and white.

Times like this makes the 'dry' spells all worth the while.

Anyone notice the 'item' we placed there to size ref.? I thought you might have said something nj.....


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Holy Crap, thats some nice perch!!! I woulda used a morgan bottle though.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The biggest one is 14" and 2lbs.


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Rude we also hit them the first part of Feb. 38 feet of water 2 inches off the bottom just north of Woodland Resort The ten hour drive was worth the time plus got to pick on my hunting buddies from the Great State of North Dakota


----------

